# We did a couple of songs at a local open mic



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

This is an original by the singer, Mònica Céspedes Sabater. It must have been OK. They asked us if we are interested in doing a full set with just us next week. Sorry for the crappy cell phone video.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the singer’s voice and I like your acoustic guitar playing.

Forgive the “constructive criticism” but the lead player sounds lost.


Addendum:

Minutes later, her voice and the melody are still playing in my minds ear.

Nice.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What Milkman said.

I would add that the videographer isn't doing you any favours by using the portrait camera orientation. Fill the frame and get closer with landscape orientation. I would also like to hear more.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I like the singer’s voice and I like your acoustic guitar playing.
> 
> Forgive the “constructive criticism” but the lead player sounds lost.
> 
> ...


She is way better than we are. She did another song with a flamenco guitarist after our two songs. The flamenco guitarist was incredible. Combined with her voice, she is Catalan, it was one of the best performances I've ever heard at an open mic.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

This is the other song we did. The video is messed up. The video stops but the sound plays on


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I like the singer’s voice and I like your acoustic guitar playing.
> 
> Forgive the “constructive criticism” but the lead player sounds lost.


Thank you and yes, I agree about the lead but he is the one who put the trio together. In fairness to him we had only practiced the song a couple of times. What you gonna do


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> Thank you and yes, I agree about the lead but he is the one who put the trio together. In fairness to him we had only practiced the song a couple of times. What you gonna do


That does make it tricky.

He's the weak link there, but yes, what are you going to do?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I think portrait is the way to go if you use social media.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I think portrait is the way to go if you use social media.


I had no choice. The video was supplied by friends in the audience. I didn’t know they were recording.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Keep it up!!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

For me, the video stopped playing as soon as she started to sing the words.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> For me, the video stopped playing as soon as she started to sing the words.


It depends on what browser or device you are using. For me it always works on my iPhone and iPad. It only works sometimes on my Windows pc and only if I’m using Chrome.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice !
The lead was better on Dylan's hit though.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

mawmow said:


> Nice !
> The lead was better on Dylan's hit though.


Don't Cry was an original that was fairly new to the lead player. He is working on it.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah ! I had read that...
I just wanted to point out I realized how a good player he is when I listened to the second piece you posted.
Anyway, I wished I could play like he does.
Good job !


----------

